# Wal



## tofte (2. Juli 2012)

hat jemand zufællig gerade ein gutes rezept für WAL bei der hand? ich hab hier 2,5kg rum liegen und bin nu auf der suche nach einem guten rezept.


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wal*

Bist Du Inuit oder Spassvogel in spe?
Ansonsten lass Dir sagen: Hier werden Fische gefangen, keine Säuger und wer Wal isst, frisst auch kleine Kinder!
Probier´s mal bei "Witze und Lustiges"


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wal*

Guckst du, ansonsten hätte ich noch ein Rezept für sehr jungen Delfin auf Lager...


http://www.trolljenta-norwegenforum.info/showthread.php?t=1304


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wal*

Hallo Tofte,#h

ich habe ihn schon in in verschiedenen Variationen gegessen.
Die bisher beste war die Art ihn als Steak mit einer Menge
roter Zwiebeln wie ein Rumpsteak zu machen.Das war absolute Spitze,ein kräftiger Rotwein passt dazu. :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wal*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Bist Du Inuit oder Spassvogel in spe?
> Ansonsten lass Dir sagen: Hier werden Fische gefangen, keine Säuger *und wer Wal isst, frisst auch kleine Kinder!*
> *Probier´s mal bei "Witze und Lustiges*"


 

Hallo Wolfgang,#h

versuchst du dich hier als Clown? #c


----------



## tofte (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wal*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Bist Du Inuit oder Spassvogel in spe?
> Ansonsten lass Dir sagen: Hier werden Fische gefangen, keine Säuger und wer Wal isst, frisst auch kleine Kinder!
> Probier´s mal bei "Witze und Lustiges"




nun,nur weil du ein kulturbanause bist,musst du meine kulinarischen geschmæcker nicht neidermachen.wie sagt man heir oben so schøn,wir wuerden auch delfin essen,wenn wir sie hier hætten!!!


----------



## tofte (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wal*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Tofte,#h
> 
> ich habe ihn schon in in verschiedenen Variationen gegessen.
> Die bisher beste war die Art ihn als Steak mit einer Menge
> roter Zwiebeln wie ein Rumpsteak zu machen.Das war absolute Spitze,ein kräftiger Rotwein passt dazu. :m



ja das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht,die hatten das heute im angebot das kg 129nok,naja da konnt ich nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## Seele (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wal*

Wie man sieht kommt der Glückliche aus Norwegen und da ist das durchaus üblich einen Wal zu essen. 
Könnte mal jemand den Geschmack beschreiben, ich hab nämlich sowas noch nie gegessen.


----------



## orgel (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wal*



seele schrieb:


> Wie man sieht kommt der Glückliche aus Norwegen und da ist das durchaus üblich einen Wal zu essen.
> Könnte mal jemand den Geschmack beschreiben, ich hab nämlich sowas noch nie gegessen.



Ich auch nicht, aber in dem oben verlinkten Board/Thema ist da einiges drüber zu lesen


----------



## tofte (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wal*



seele schrieb:


> Wie man sieht kommt der Glückliche aus Norwegen und da ist das durchaus üblich einen Wal zu essen.
> Könnte mal jemand den Geschmack beschreiben, ich hab nämlich sowas noch nie gegessen.




ich wuerde sagen das ist wie ein mix aus rind und wild.

ich hab mir eben nur ein stueck schnell in die pfanne gehauen und eben wie ein steak gemacht innen schøn medium und aussen eben wie ein steak.geschmacklich einfach klasse,das muss man mal probiert haben.


----------



## tofte (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wal*



tofte schrieb:


> ich wuerde sagen das ist wie ein mix aus rind und wild.
> 
> ich hab mir eben nur ein stueck schnell in die pfanne gehauen und eben wie ein steak gemacht innen schøn medium und aussen eben wie ein steak.geschmacklich einfach klasse,das muss man mal probiert haben.



noch ein bild dazu.....


----------



## Jose (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wal*

blöder trööt. hab jetzt wieder hunger :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wal*

Völlig off topic.

Wir sind ein Anglerforum und hier geht es um Fischrezepte.

Wale sind Säugetiere.

Darum geschlossen.


----------

